# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Vaterschaft

## henrylao

2010 habe ich die Prostata entfernen lassen. 2020 PSA 0.01. Sex nur mit Viagra. Gibt es irgendwo Hinweise dass Vaterschaft doch auf normalem Wege noch passieren kann?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Henry,

ja, das ist grundsätzlich noch möglich, aber nur wenn der Chirurg potenzerhaltend
operieren konnte.

Bitte lies das:

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratg...d_4231580.html

Gruß Harald

----------


## Horst1949

In der Regel wird bei der Prostataentfernung auch die Samenblase entfernt.
Müsste aus Deinem OP Bericht hervorgehen.

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Harald

Dein Zitat: 
"Hallo Henry,
ja, das ist grundsätzlich noch möglich, aber nur wenn der Chirurg potenzerhaltend operieren konnte."

Aber, aber Harald. Das Dir altem Haudegen so ein Fehler unterläuft! Zu einer selbst gezeugten Vaterschaft gehören zwei Dinge: 1. Potenz, 2. Ein Ejakulat. Mit entfernter Prostata und Samenblase ist da leider nichts zu machen! Es sei denn man lässt sein Sperma vor der RPE einfrieren und beglückt die Dame mit einer künstlichen Befruchtung. 

@ Horst 1949

Zur Info: Die Samenblase ist eine paarige Drüse. Und die wird nicht "In der Regel", sondern immer entfernt, da sie nach der Entfernung der Prostata nicht mehr gebraucht wird. 

R.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Henry,

Du bist in Mannheim im Uniklinikum bei Pof. Maurice Stephan Michel operiert worden:

https://www.umm.de/klinik-fuer-urolo...e/mitarbeiter/

Ich selbst bin dort vor rund 13 Jahren per IGRT bestrahlt worden und war erst unlängst bei Prof. Michel wegen ansteigendem PSA-Wert.

Deine Patientenakte ist dort sicher auch heute noch einsehbar. Bitte nimm doch telefonisch mit dem Sekretariat von Prof. Michel Kontakt auf. Dort wirst Du bestimmt erfahren, ob Du noch zeugungsfähig bist.

Gruß Harald

----------


## henrylao

Ich habe nur heute einen positiven Schwangerschaftstest gesehen. Es gibt da auch die Moeglichkeit das es ein "false positive" ist. 

Eine kleine Menge Sperma wird ja auch in den Hoden produziert, ...

Geht mir so einiges durch den Kopf.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Henry,
eigentlich gilt das, was Reinhold Dir geschrieben hat. Die abgebundenen Samenleiter münden nach der RPE ja nicht mehr in der Harnröhre.
Wie sollen Samenzellen aus den Hoden dann da noch reinkommen? Außerdem fehlt auch die von der Prostata erzeugte "Transportflüssigkeit" für die Samenzellen.
Ich denke, Du wärst ein medizinisches Wunder, wenn Du noch zeugungsfähig wärst  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## henrylao

> Hallo Henry,
> eigentlich gilt das, was Reinhold Dir geschrieben hat. Die abgebundenen Samenleiter münden nach der RPE ja nicht mehr in der Harnröhre.
> Wie sollen Samenzellen aus den Hoden dann da noch reinkommen? Außerdem fehlt auch die von der Prostata erzeugte "Transportflüssigkeit" für die Samenzellen.
> Ich denke, Du wärst ein medizinisches Wunder, wenn Du noch zeugungsfähig wärst 
> Lutz


 Die Tests sagen weiter das gleiche. Heute zum Arzt hoffentlich gibt es ne Ultraschall Untersuchung.

----------


## henrylao

John Hokins sagt auf ihrer Webseite:It is nearly impossible for a man to retain his ability to father children through sexual intercourse after initial treatment.

Warum nur "nearly"? Das gefaellt mir gar nicht.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Henry,

nachstehend noch was zur Info:

https://www.familienplanung.de/kinde...nge-beim-mann/

https://www.menshealth.de/potenz/alles-ueber-sperma/

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperma

Gruß Harald

----------


## henrylao

> Moin Henry,
> 
> nachstehend noch was zur Info:
> 
> https://www.familienplanung.de/kinde...nge-beim-mann/
> 
> https://www.menshealth.de/potenz/alles-ueber-sperma/
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperma
> ...


Das habe ich vor ein paar Jahrzehnten schon gelernt, thanks anyway

----------


## Georg_

> John Hokins sagt auf ihrer Webseite:It is nearly impossible for a man to  retain his ability to father children through sexual intercourse after  initial treatment.


 In den USA wird mehr bestrahlt als operiert. Nach einer Bestrahlung könnte es im Ausnahmefall noch möglich sein, nach einer Operation mit der üblichen Entfernung der Samenblasen nicht.

----------


## Lothar M

Falls ein Schwangerschaftstest nach einer RPE positiv ausfällt, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.

----------


## flüstermann

da kenne ich nen Witz zu:
Kommt ein 90-Jähriger Jäger mit einer sehr jüngeren Frau verheiratet, zum Arzt und fragt ihn, ob es möglich sei, das er noch mal Vater werde. Dieser antwortet, aber ja fragt sich nur, wer geschossen hat!

An das musste ich denken, als ich Henrylao Post las. Und im weiteren Verlauf: will da einer unbedingt als Vater durchgehen?

Sollte dies der Fall sein, das du Vatergefühle bereits beim Ungeborenen entwickelts, würde ich dies nicht lange hinterfragen, sondern stolz dazu stehen! 
Willst du es wissen, kannst du später immer noch einen Test machen lassen, von dir und dem dann Geborenen.

Bist du aber der Meinung, ist nicht von mir, kann gar nicht sein, so zumindest nach allen Regeln der ärztlichen Kunst, dann würde ich dies
a) mit der Mutter mal klären, wieso und warum Sie dies behauptet (den bisher liegt ja noch kein Beweis vor, das du..)
b) ihr klarmachen, kann ja gar nicht sein, weil ich ...
c) an ein medizinisches Wunder nicht glaube
d) dies der Stand der Wissenschaft wäre und sie es gerne vor Gericht prüfen lassen kann (auf ihre Kosten!)

Noch etwas dazu: einer meier Freunde hat ein kleines Kind adoptiert und zack kamen zwei nach - war vor 24 Jahren.
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: das adoptierte Kind steht so zu Mami und Vater wie ich es mir von meinen Eigenen wünschte und er auch!

Kinder wachsen mit den Erwachsenen auf, welche sich um sie kümmern. das werden und sind die Leitfiguren fürs spätere Leben.
Wenn du dich dieser Verantwortung stellst, wirst du später deinen Erfolg sehen und erfahren können.

lg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Zum Thema Vaterschaft:*

Die wie ein medizinisches Wunder sich anhörende Aussage von Uli Roth war dann wohl eher Wunschdenken. 
Er wird wohl seine Frau noch kurz vor der Prostatektomie geschwängert haben.




> Das habe ich vor ein paar Jahrzehnten schon gelernt


Es freut mich, dass Du über alles was mit Sperma resp. Spermien zu tun hat, so gut informiert bist.




> In den USA wird mehr bestrahlt als operiert. Nach einer Bestrahlung könnte 
> es im Ausnahmefall noch möglich sein, nach einer Operation mit der üblichen Entfernung der
>  Samenblasen nicht.


Lieber Georg,

 ich bin zwar nicht in den USA, sondern in Mannheim bestrahlt worden,
aber Orgasmus mit Ejakulat ging nach der Radiatio im Jahre 2007 durchaus noch, 
denn die Prostata war ja noch aktiv.

Gruß Harald

----------


## henrylao

Ultraschall war auch positiv. Ich versuche jetzt mit meinen Aerzten zu reden. Falls jemand noch ernste Gedanken hat sind die hier natuerlich willkommen.

----------


## tritus59

Zuerst dachte ich auch, ohne Prostata geht doch die Zeugungsfähigkeit komplett verloren. Das Thema hat mich interessiert und habe gegoogelt "Zeugungsfähigkeit nach Prostata OP", was Du wahrscheinlich auch schon gemacht hat.
Die meisten Seiten schliessen eine Zeugungsfähigkeit komplett aus sondern schreiben "in der Regel". Es gibt aber eine Info von der Martini Klinik, welche generell keine Zeugungsfähigkeit ohne Prostata attestieren. Dann gibt es aber auch Seiten wo ohne Prostata die Zeugungsfähigkeit nur leicht eingeschränkt sein soll, wenn die Samenbläschen noch aktiv sind, siehe diese Seite.

Also es scheint tatsächlich eine sehr kleine Restwahrscheinlichkeit zu geben, dass Zeugungsfähigkeit auch ohne Prostata möglich sein könnte. Medizinisches Wunder, oder hat da der Chirurg bei Dir die Samenbläschen geschont ?

@Harald.
Auch auf Uli Roth bin ich gestossen. Das war kein medizinisches Wunder, sondern er hatte vorgängig Samen einfrieren lassen.

Heinrich

----------


## henrylao

Tausend Dank fuer den Link. Scheinbar gibt es da dann doch eine unwahrscheinliche Moeglichkeit. Grosse Klasse!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Auch auf Uli Roth bin ich gestossen. Das war kein medizinisches Wunder, sondern er hatte vorgängig Samen einfrieren lassen.


Lieber Heinrich, das galt für Michael:

Bruder  Michael hat es Uli Roth zu verdanken, dass er und seine Lebensgefährtin  heute ein Kind erwarten. Denn sein Bruder erinnerte Roth vor fünf  Jahren daran, vor der OP Sperma einfrieren zu lassen. Er selbst hatte  das versäumt.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Henry und Heinrich,

täusche ich mich oder kennt Ihr Euch in Eurem Maschinenraum nicht wirklich gut aus und habt nur eine ungefähre Vorstellung wozu Prostata, Samenblasen und Hoden gut sind und wie sie zusammenspielen? Der verlinkte Text ist doch eigentlich eindeutig:



> Bei einem *Prostatakrebs* ist die Prostata-OP noch weitreichender und in den meisten Fällen werden die Bläschendrüsen (Samenbläschen) mit entfernt. Diese Drüsen erzeugen ebenfalls ein Sekret, was für das Ejakulat wichtig ist. *Betroffene werden nach der Entfernung zeugungsunfähig. Allerdings ist eine Entnahme von Spermien zur künstlichen Befruchtung weiterhin möglich.* Außerdem können im Vorfeld einer Prostataoperation Samenzellen abgegeben und eingefroren werden.


Die Entnahme von Spermien zur künstlichen Befruchtung muss direkt aus den Hoden erfolgen. Die Spermien kommen nicht einmal mehr in die Nähe der Harnröhre. Der Weg dorthin ist ihnen verbaut, denn die Stümpfe der Samenleiter wurden bei der RP abgeklemmt und damit auf immer verschlossen. Durch GV kann keine Zeugung mehr erfolgen, auch wenn die Potenz noch topp ist.
Lest Euch doch mal Abschnitt 6.1 im Basiswissen durch und betrachtet die Abb. 6.1-2.

Ralf

----------


## flüstermann

Hm, Ralf, 
und was ist wenn die Samenbläschen drin bleiben, könnte dann...

Denke mal, Henrylao will darauf hinaus.

lg
Fflüstermann alis Harald

----------


## tritus59

> täusche ich mich oder kennt Ihr Euch in Eurem Maschinenraum nicht wirklich gut aus und habt nur eine ungefähre Vorstellung wozu Prostata, Samenblasen und Hoden gut sind und wie sie zusammenspielen?


 Ralf,
Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Bis vor zwei Jahren, wusste ich noch nicht einmal, dass es Samenbläschen gibt, und heute hab ich gar keine mehr :-)
Ich habe es schon einmal gesagt, dies Forum bildet sehr, da brauche ich keine Senioren Uni mehr zu besuchen.

Also zu meinen weiteren Recherchen: Es ist wohl so wie Du sagst. Auch die Samenblase ist eigentlich nicht entscheidend. Weil der Samenleiter abgebunden werden muss, ist keine Zeugung nach RPE mehr möglich, weil die Spermien gar nicht mehr in die Nähe zur Harnröhre kommen. Die Samen werden dann wohl im Hoden oder irgendwo im übrig gebliebenen Samenleiter gestaut und dann abgebaut, ähnlich wie es bei einer Unterbindung (Vasoktemie) geschieht.

Klare Worte von Ralf. Ja lieber Henry, Du musst wohl doch nach anderen Ursachen einer Schwangerschaft suchen.

Heinrich

----------


## tritus59

@Harald,

Die Geschichte von Michael und Uli Roth hier. Es gibt keine Wunder, Schwängerung vor der OP, Wunschdenken oder dergleichen. Es ist so, wie ich geschrieben habe.
Ein Kinderwunsch kann ermöglicht werden entweder durch vorgängiges Einfrieren des Spermas, oder mit geringeren Erfolgsaussichten durch operative Entnahme aus den Hoden nach einer RPE.

Heinrich

----------


## henrylao

Der erste Urologe mit dem ich geredet habe meinte Medizin ist nie 100%. Er hat mal eine Vasectomy vorgenommen. Der Typ kam dann auch ein paar Jahre spaeter mit nem postiven Schwangerschafstest, seine Fruchtbarkeit wurde getestet, die war gleich Null, aber der DNA test hinterher war eindeutig, er war der Vater.

Versuche noch immer mit Mannheim zu reden.

----------


## lutzi007

Henry,
mir fällt noch eine Möglichkeit ein, dass Du doch noch zeugungsfähig bist: Der Chirurg hat damals bei Dir gar nicht die Prostata entfernt  :L&auml;cheln: 
Fragt sich nur, was statt dessen gemacht worden ist?
Lutz

----------


## henrylao

Ja witzig, have fun




> Henry,
> mir fällt noch eine Möglichkeit ein, dass Du doch noch zeugungsfähig bist: Der Chirurg hat damals bei Dir gar nicht die Prostata entfernt 
> Fragt sich nur, was statt dessen gemacht worden ist?
> Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Henry,
sorry, ich wollte Dich nicht verletzen.
Lutz

----------


## henrylao

Schon gut, es gibt schlimmeres

----------


## Lothar M

Kann man das Sperma nicht aus den Hoden extrahieren/biopsieren. Dann künstliche Befruchtung versuchen.
Jetzt kein Scherz!
Lothar

----------


## RalfDm

> Kann man das Sperma nicht aus den Hoden extrahieren/biopsieren. Dann künstliche Befruchtung versuchen.
> Jetzt kein Scherz!


Das wurde *hier* schon geschrieben.

Ralf

----------


## henrylao

Hi

wegen Corona bin ich erst jetzt wieder nach Deutschland gekommen und hatte erst jetzt die Moeglichkeit dieses Thema nochmal aufzugreifen, mein Urologe hat mit Prof Michel der mich damals in Mannheim operierte geredet und die Antwort ist: _Man kann nicht 100-prozentig ausschließen, dass nicht doch eine Verbindung besteht und er somit zeugungsfähig ist. Ein MRT-Becken könnte gemacht werden, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man dort etwas sieht ist sehr gering. Es klingt schon fast verrückt, aber eine 100-prozentige Sicherheit hätte man erst durch eine Vasektomie._

----------

